# Decent Android ROMS with Sense in.



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 3, 2011)

So I've had my Desire HD long enough now to be curious about flashing it. I know the CyanogenMod is a popular, but I quite fancy sticking with sense for the for the first go.

Can anyone recommend any good ROMS, with an emphasis on battery life and stability?


----------



## mao (May 3, 2011)

Lots of ROms here


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 3, 2011)

I know...that's why I was asking for recommendations. 

XDA are great, but after playing with lots of ROMs on my Touch HD, I value things just working.


----------



## dervish (May 3, 2011)

Thats the trouble, when you start using other peoples ROMs you are adding an element of randomness to your phone, this is usually manifested by the great additions they add, but sometimes it can be the omissions as well. One ROM that I think is great might have one feature that you value missing. I generally just go for a newish ROM and add whatever I want to it, if it has a glaring ommission try another, you are VERY unlikely to brick the phone. BTW unless you really have a need for some of the sense features there are a lot of different home screen replacements out there, some of which are (IMO) far better, ADW.Launcher and Go Launcher are two particularly good ones, Go has some more features but is a little more buggy.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 3, 2011)

Without doubt when I was using winmo, I had to take backward steps that weren't quite there before I found stuff that worked. I'll have a look at some of the other's you mentioned, but the few alternatives I've played with so far havn't been as pretty (yes I am that shallow) 

Out of interest does anyone know where I can find the stock ROM that came installed in case I want to go back/send it back. I was lucky enough to get an unlocked one with no carrier branding on it, so just after the one it ships with by default.


----------



## cybershot (May 4, 2011)

htc have the stock roms on their website i believe. May be difficult to find, but the nexus one, one is certainly there.

Other than that I'm sure it's on xda somewhere.


----------



## ovaltina (May 4, 2011)

Before you flash your new rom you should do a backup via ClockworkMod. Then if something goes wrong or you have to return the phone just restore. 
Why not download a few roms that you like the look of and try them out?


----------

